# Watch 4 minutes of children sailing happiness



## Christian Winkler (Jul 14, 2011)

Dear members of SailNet community,

this is a non-profit Project: sailing weeks for deprived children. Have a look at our new YouTube Clip:





Looking forward to your comments - and maybe your questions: this could be realized in many other sailing Areas...

gtx chris


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Sounds like a great initiative.


----------



## Christian Winkler (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you *chall03* - it really is, but it´s very hard to raise some money by sponsor companies.
gtx chris


----------

